# Wallet n'affiche plus les transactions Apple Pay



## gremlin (13 Décembre 2020)

Tout est dans le titre !
Depuis une semaine, Wallet n'affiche plus aucune des transactions effectuées avec Apple Pay sur mon iPhone SE 2020. 
Il semble que je ne sois pas le seule à rencontrer ce problème, en l'occurence avec une carte visa de la société générale, mais j'ai lu que d'autres banques étaient concernées. 
J'ai alerté le service Apple Pay de la SG qui dit avoir eu plusieurs réclamations similaires, et l'assistance Apple qui doit me contacter. 
Si quelqu'un a une soluce, je suis preneuse parce que ça m'énerve d'autant plus que je fais plus d'achats en ce moment que d'habitude. 
Merci d'avance


----------



## Peemo (24 Décembre 2020)

gremlin a dit:


> Tout est dans le titre !
> Depuis une semaine, Wallet n'affiche plus aucune des transactions effectuées avec Apple Pay sur mon iPhone SE 2020.
> Il semble que je ne sois pas le seule à rencontrer ce problème, en l'occurence avec une carte visa de la société générale, mais j'ai lu que d'autres banques étaient concernées.
> J'ai alerté le service Apple Pay de la SG qui dit avoir eu plusieurs réclamations similaires, et l'assistance Apple qui doit me contacter.
> ...


Ca m'est arrivé aussi sur mon iPhone SE 1e génération au moment d'engregistrer un *deuxième* iPhone (SE 2020) qui affiche bien les transactions... peut-être un coïncidence.


----------



## todofirst (26 Avril 2021)

J’ai le même soucis et jusqu’à présent mes recherches sont restées vaines.


----------

